# 'Bomb' rack for Hagelhorn mounted on a Focke Wulf Fw190F-8



## weinace (Jul 22, 2011)

Can anyone "steer"me in the right direction to find out, which rack was to be used to mount a Hagelhorn on a Focke Wulf Fw190F-8?

Was it to be the rack for mounting torpedos, or was it to be a totally new rack?

Any images would be mosT gratefully viewed.

Thanks and regards, 

weinace


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2011)

According to_ Luftwaffe X-Planes _by Manfred Griehl, an ETC-502 mounting was used for the Hagelhorn. This rack could also carry a standard Lt 5b Aerial Torpedo. The book shows both being mounted onto a Fw 190, however it was the A-8 model. I would assume that it would have been the same though on the F-8.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 24, 2011)

By saying "Hagelhorn" are you meaning the Bv246 Hagelkorn (hailstone)?

If so, here's a couple photos that show the Bv246 mounted to a Fw190


----------



## weinace (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you BOTH for your quick replies.

I can now go and build my 'plane using Condor's Hagelhorn rather than Hasegawa's *VERY *expensive (in UK) kit.

Regards,

weinace


----------

